# Grinding Salmon



## alan123 (Jan 3, 2021)

I love salmon patties and was thinking about using some of my freezer stock for salmon patties. Can salmon, besides being canned has bones and skin mixed in it....... bad stuff. It is easy enough to remove the pin bones and skin from a fillet. But it brings up some questions,

Has any ever used a meat grinder on salmon? If I got the fillet almost frozen and put it through a larger plate, larger holes it might work? Right? Lol, has anyone ever tried grinding salmon?

my wife asked me how many pin bones a salmon has so I googled it the only answer if found was 29 pin bones, which did not make sense because of the odd number of bones, is that 29 a side?


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 3, 2021)

Grinding salmon..., I'm sure it's possible if you par-freeze it first, but you don't need to do that for great salmon patties.  Take your fillets, season them, bake them off until the internal is into the high 130's.  Then flake it, mix seasonings, panko, egg, onion etc., then form into patties.







As far as pin and rib bones, show your wife these trout skeletons.... salmon have the same bone structure.   I have a theory that people who say they don't like salmon or trout really mean...  'I don't like the chance there is a pin bone to be found'.

















With some diligence all pin bones can be removed, I do it for every trout fillet I  pressure can or smoke.


----------



## alan123 (Jan 3, 2021)

Thank you for you complete and thorough answer, I appreciate your input with pics on bone structure and ease of removing them as a cook unit.  I look forward to cooking or smoking salmon to an ’s and converting to a salmon pattie.  Alan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2021)

Some great info here. I have made many Salmon Patties from canned, cleaning 24 cans per batch is no fun!
Im not a fan of Salmon, but I know the Texture on Cooked First Patties is different from making Patties from Raw. Save your self some clean up time and use a Food Processor, instead of a Grinder. That is if you are only preparing a Fillet or two.
Cut the Salmon in 1/2-1" Cubes and Pulse, 6 to 10 times to reach the desired coarseness. Season as desired, Minced Sallot, Dill, S & P. Make patties and Hot Smoke, Griddle Grill, Bread and Fry. The Recipe Below sounds Tasty...JJ









						Perfect Salmon Burgers
					

Get Perfect Salmon Burgers Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 3, 2021)

alan123 said:


> Thank you for you complete and thorough answer, I appreciate your input with pics on bone structure and ease of removing them as a cook unit.  I look forward to cooking or smoking salmon to an ’s and converting to a salmon pattie.  Alan


You are welcome.   It's truly easier than you think to deal with the bones.  After removing the ribs (if they are still on), run your finger from head to tail and any or all of the pin bones will stand up.  Use pliers or forceps to pluck them out, pulling toward the head.  I have a tool called a 'DeBoner fish tweezers' that works great .











And BTW, the same procedure for salmon patties works for walleye or tuna.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2021)

Such a Beautiful Tutorial! The teacher in me is all a Tingle!...JJ


----------



## cmayna (Jan 3, 2021)

You can simply thaw and chop your Salmon filet with a large sharp knife, to make the Salmon pattie ingredients.    Our patties typically consist of meat we scrape off of the bones while we are processing fish we just caught.    If we ever need more patti mix, I simply chop up a filet or two.


----------

